# Another Montrealer Reveals Himself



## D.J.

I've been lurking here for so long I feel like I already know everyone.
So I finally decided to 'come out'.
It occured to me that the only reason this forum works is 
because of the people who contribute. 

In a recent V.I. thread someone was lamenting the golden era of 
Northern Sounds and how great it used to be. Everyone then 
chimed in to show their gratitude for this site and thanked Frederick, Sharmy et al
Then someone( I think it was Sharmy) finally, and rightly pointed 
out that we need to recognize how great we have it now at V.I. 
"This is our Golden era, right now."
It's obvious that something special has developed here.

About me:
After music school I made my living as keyboard player 
and piano player for many years. Gospel, blues, alot of R&B, 
various recording artists....you name it. 
Even backed up an improv comedy troupe in a series of tv shows.
3 years ago I slowed down on the touring(and especially club gigs), 
bought a house, 
set up my studio and got back to composition and orchestration. 
Actually I married a woman who knew what I needed better than I did.
So I've started the EIS books 
but I still have to get my lessons underway.
( Any advise on how to do this with a baby on the way is much appreciated). 

D.J.
David Julien

[WHEW!! 
Now that that's done I'm gonna go listen to today's 
new mock-ups and brag about how I coulda 
done it better if I had a better lib.] :D


----------



## rJames

D.J. said:


> 3 years ago I slowed down on the touring(and especially club gigs),
> bought a house,
> set up my studio and got back to composition and orchestration.
> Actually I married a woman who knew what I needed better than I did.
> So I've started the EIS books
> but I still have to get my lessons underway.
> ( Any advise on how to do this with a baby on the way is much appreciated).
> 
> D.J.
> David Julien
> 
> [WHEW!!
> Now that that's done I'm gonna go listen to today's
> new mock-ups and brag about how I coulda
> done it better if I had a better lib.] :D



You're in luck...your wife's motherly instincts won't let you get close to that kid for about a year. So, you've got a year to get up to speed. (You might have to get up a 4AM a few times after she's already been in 3 times) 

Problem: your income is about to be redirected towards a new focus.

Pick up a book called, "Baby Wise." It will save you a lot of effort. It is about helping a baby to conform to your life rather than changing everything to focus on a baby.

(It is your baby's job to focus the world on his/her self. It is your job to help them adapt to reality; i.e. sleeping through the night, eating on a regular schedule, etc.)

Good luck.


----------



## ComposerDude

Hey David, welcome to VI!

-Peter


----------



## D.J.

Thanks so much.

RJames, 
It's great to hear from you. I began EIS not long after 
you did and watched your work improve tremendously. 
I agree with every enthusiastic word you've written about this sytem. 
It really saved me.

This is great, thanks. I can hear the experience in your advice.
Actually I looked up 'babywise' at amazon and there are several.
Got an author or a specific title? This sounds great for my needs.


----------



## Thonex

Welcome to our little community. You'll like it here... as you already know.

You may want to change the title of this thread as it may excite Chocothrax :lol: (another Montrealer) who lives in a box on Cote St. Catherine Street. He's our resident hobo. 

Share some of your music with us when you get a chance.

Cheers,

T


----------



## Evan Gamble

Welcome David..glad you decided to "come out" though as thonex said...it could excite choc0thrax a little too much :wink: :lol:


----------



## rJames

This is the starter book http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0971453209/103-8162567-9361427?v=glance&n=283155 (On Becoming Baby Wise).

Seriously...my wife and I read this book and it just made sense to us. Its a little bit of tough love. In the sense that you check to see if all of the necessities are met and then you need to let a kid cry. It only happens once and then they get the idea that crying will not magically "make my servants appear." A baby's brain is very logical. They repeat what works. Ah, read the book. 

I will say that, "Baby Wise," is the EIS of the childcare field. The info is all densely packaged for dissemination.

There is a whole series...Toddler Wise etc. 

It took until our second for me to get a hands on. Our first, Emma now 7), would not be soothed by me because her mother always ran to the rescue.

Carly (now 6) was more in my hands from the beginning. And believe it or not...I loved it. Its a great feeling to go to your child's rescue and be able to stop the crying.

IS THIS Off Topic?


----------



## D.J.

Thanks Thonex.

In fact I forgot to mention that if I ever 
manage to offend anyone here you can 
all blame choco for telling me about V.I. in the first place.

My homo-erotic "I've finally decided to come out" comment
was just for him. :wink: ( what's his thing with nipples anyway?)



(Actually, I've only spoken to him once. Sharp guy)


----------



## D.J.

Rjames
Off topic or not, this is great. And it helps me 
establish a routine where I can be a good father and still work.
I've heard some of this advise before, but never how to do it.
Thanks for the link. Just in time for christmas. :idea: 


Evan, 
so nice to be ackowledged by the people i've followed for so long.
I like your work.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

Welcome to VI Julien.
Say hi to Montreal from me...


----------



## D.J.

Thanks Patrick.
I was just admiring your new piece "Redemption".


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

D.J. said:


> Thanks Patrick.
> I was just admiring your new piece "Redemption".



Thanks Julien  
You'll get a laugh when I post the picture that goes with it


----------



## Craig Sharmat

Hi D.J.

I figured the only way i would get through EIS since I knew i was getting married was to rush needlessly through the course. The course was too long and my my need to rush through it was unfounded. My wife enjoys her time alone. A baby is another matter entirely, of which i can give no good advice.

Welcome anyway!


----------



## D.J.

Good advise Craig.

Actually we spoke on the phone about this and 
I was already pretty clear with myself about 
my motivations. I'm not trying to get to the end
for it's own sake. I actually love doing the work.
I can't imagine zipping through EIS only to skip 
past all those great chestnuts. I will never reduce it
to 'homework'. 

But I'm very careful about managing my time.
I like to plan ahead. (Somtimes this comes in 
handy for scoring films too :wink: )
That means knowing what I'm comitting to 
so I can accomplish something concrete
and not get stuck in a rut. You know, the old
''I'll get back to that one day''. 
I know it's just about regular times to work.
I have also been a teacher and know it's important
for an instructor to feel there is regular progress as well.
Consistency is key. Even if it's slow compared to others.
(Within reason of course).


----------



## José Herring

Welcome David. Ron hit it on the head with that baby thing. First one. I have only one and he didn't want much to do with me until he was about 4 years old. Now that he's four though he crys eveytime I leave the house. Jeez, make up your mind kid. First four years nothing an now...:roll: 

Well believe it or not it's tremendous fun.

Jose


----------



## choc0thrax

Another Montrealer and this site moves one step closer to destruction. David you say I told you about this site?


----------



## D.J.

Well thanks for the advise all the same Jose. 
It's all helpful.

Choco, I'm the guy who called one day out of
nowhere. I was given your number at multi mags
just because I'm always there.
I also mentioned a friend who was taking on a 
lot of the music responsibility at a Montreal based
film company and you said you weren't ready yet. 
Ring any bells?

It was one call. I won't cry if the love is gone.
But you really helped me out.


----------



## José Herring

D.J. said:


> Well thanks for the advise all the same Jose.
> It's all helpful.



I was being really tongue and cheek. It's actually pretty fun and there will be times when even as a baby the baby connects up with the father too. Just with the bond it creates with the mother I ended feeling like the third wheel for the first couple of years.

Jose


----------



## choc0thrax

D.J. said:


> Well thanks for the advise all the same Jose.
> It's all helpful.
> 
> Choco, I'm the guy who called one day out of
> nowhere. I was given your number at multi mags
> just because I'm always there.
> I also mentioned a friend who was taking on a
> lot of the music responsibility at a Montreal based
> film company and you said you weren't ready yet.
> Ring any bells?
> 
> It was one call. I won't cry if the love is gone.
> But you really helped me out.



Yes I remember you calling me. I'm bad at remembering names but I had a suspision that you were that guy. Good to see you made it, I wasn't sure you'd find your way here because I couldn't remember VI's adress very well and if it had periods or weird dashes in it.


----------



## D.J.

Ahhh, so that's the secret.

''IT'S DARK. YOU SLEEP''

I knew it was easy.

(they all lied!!!!!)

Actually what you sounds like the common sense in the 
book rJames recommended.


----------



## Frederick Russ

Hey David - welcome to VI man. Nice seeing you're settling in and have finally "come out of the closet". 

(Does this mean you're fast becoming a VI-holic like so many of us here? Its insidious I tell you.)

EIS is a cool course - looking forward to hear your progress on it from time to time, so don't be bashful in posting a piece now and then.


----------



## D.J.

Thanks Frederick,
As I said, I've been hanging around for quite awhile now.
So the V.I. addiction is well under way.

BTW I've really enjoyed your demos.
In fact I have your first EIS mp3's with me now.
(I listen to the iPod at work).


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Bienvenue, David. You'll enjoy this gang tremendously.

Montreal sure looks cold from here. I'm in Florida for the holidays, Dieu merci! :wink:


----------



## D.J.

It's damn cold alright Ned. So me and the rest of Montreal hope you and your little moving mountain are having a good time. :oops: 

Actually it's good of you to chime in from Florida.
I've seen your name around the electro-acoustic
sites from long ago.....before I came to V.I. 
I've listened to alot of your work with interest. 
(Your EA stuff, film cues, product demos.....)
I like how you use sound 
and also how you're able to blend it all in context.
Stories with sound.

I'm actually a Concordia Grad. ('91 and '94 I think)
Nice to finally make contact.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

:oops: :oops: :oops: 

Merci! It is nice to hook up virtually. :wink:


----------

